# GT bikes - any good?



## Van-Go (Feb 26, 2009)

I've reviewed their website, looked at the "reviews" section on this site, and I see they have a dedicated thread in the bike manufacturer list which I've read - though I doubt people will get on there and slam their own bike. My impression is they're a good and respected company - middle of the road (along with Giant, Jamis, and others) but not high end. 

So, I'm seeking opinions about GT bikes, in general.

I'm in the market for a DS (and I've noticed some of the GT's).

I'm also in a position to get a GT 29er from a friend on the relative cheap.


Since I'm not familiar with the brand - just thought I'd ask.


----------



## nhrider90 (Feb 21, 2009)

GT does make some good bikes, but just like buying any other bike, see how it fits you, and check out the components. my opinion is the fit comes first, then the fork comes second. if you buy a bike with a crap fork, it costs alot to replace it with a good one.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Some just good some really great, much like any major brand.

If I was in the market for a new bike I would be giving the Sanction a ride but thats just me



Van-Go said:


> I've reviewed their website, looked at the "reviews" section on this site, and I see they have a dedicated thread in the bike manufacturer list which I've read - though I doubt people will get on there and slam their own bike. My impression is they're a good and respected company - middle of the road (along with Giant, Jamis, and others) but not high end.
> 
> So, I'm seeking opinions about GT bikes, in general.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

Giant is also the largest bike manufacturer in the world. They manufacture the frames for many other bike companies.


----------



## navymtbkr (Mar 7, 2009)

Doesn't Giant make frames for Novarra, REI's brand?


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Giant is also made in Taiwan/China like many of the others. Does that make them bad? Far from it. Alot of these companies are headquartered in US and the designs are created here. By the way I ride GT and I love it.


----------



## Rock River (Sep 26, 2008)

If you're just getting started, then I'd take up your friend & ride that 29'er.
Start basic & then you'll find out what you like & how much riding you end up doing.
I started w/ a GT avalanche 3.0 & just upgraded to a GT marathon 2.0.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

GT hardtails have always been solid and really good prices. Their i-drive system gets a lot of heat for durability. However, that was the first couple years it came out. I haven't heard much lately and they are still making it, so I guess the bugs are worked out. I don't really like the GT full suspensions, they are tall and I am short. Not a good combo. 

But you may be right about praising your own bike. You don't want to look like you bought the wrong thing.


----------



## jim453 (Oct 23, 2006)

My avalanche 1.0 got stolen. I loved that bike. Replaced it with a stumpy hardtail. I know i'm riding a much better bike but it just doesn't feel as comfortable. I'm even thinking about buying the anniversary edition zaskar frame and swapping the stumpy hardware. GT frames just feel right for me. Despite what anyone will say about the company. I do love how light and responsive my spesh is though.


----------

